# noobie Lost internet connetion.

## dhdarka

After my 2nd try installing gentoo. I was not able to get pass my grub. So I went and install another linux os. See their was no internet. Then I look at another one to see if it was my OS... No.. Change out my ethernet cord. Still no Internet. So it look like I need to install gentoo... But how will I get back my Internet when I using a dhcp? This is the first time I have something like this happen to me. I have always used dhcp. I'm just not sure on how I will get this back.

When I plug my ethernet cord back of my computer. I see organ light. Then there no light at all. 

ps:

Not sure what I did in my 2nd install of gentoo to have this happen to me.

----------

## Amity88

Was this problem present right from the start... ie with the gentoo live cd?

----------

## dhdarka

Sorry if this took me so long to reply. When I started livecd. Network device eth0 detected gave it a OK on. But when I try to do a ping test. it give me. unknown host www.google.com. I trying looking at the handbook to see if it will help. Did everything that not wireless. Using a ethernet cord. so I think it not detecting everything on my motherbaord.

----------

## Hu

That sounds like your /etc/resolv.conf was incorrect.  Normally, this should be configured for you by your DHCP client using information from your DHCP server.  Please boot that CD again and post the output of ifconfig -a ; nl -ba /etc/resolv.conf.  You may need to write it to a file and then post that file from another OS or transcribe the screen and post the transcript.

----------

## dhdarka

Will... When I enter the code. It fix my internet problem. Thanks! Do you still need me to post what happen. 

1  # Generated by dhcpcd form eth0

2  # /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line 

3  search home

4  namserver 192.168. etc.

5  # /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

Tested my ping. It seem to be working fine.

----------

